# Luxlow Alert



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-Vintag...446?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19e50ddd26


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 16, 2013)

What's with all the charcoal effect on the paint...a luxlow exclusive?
Looks like it was mesquite smoked.
Chris


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> What's with all the charcoal effect on the paint...a luxlow exclusive?
> Looks like it was mesquite smoked.
> Chris




It adds flavor.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 16, 2013)

So seriously, did he clear coat the thing? Looks like it...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 20, 2013)

old hotrod said:


> So seriously, did he clear coat the thing? Looks like it...




I thought the same thing about the clear coat.
Bad call.
Chris


----------

